# ADA's Fert. Line + SeaChem Flourish Excel...



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm I want to ask you guys out there... currently I am dosing my 20gal fully planted tank with ADA's whole line of fertz... this is my sequence daily

Daily
x1 squeeze of brighty K
x1 squeeze of Step 2
x1 squeeze of Lights
x1 Squeeze of Shade
x1drop of ECA

Weekly after water change
x5drop of Green gain
x3 Drop of ECA
x2 Squeeze of Brighty K

Others are the usual..

My fert. pattern are helping my plants grow really well.. all of them are growing and are very healthy... BUT BBA keeps coming and haunt me( god i hate that algae) and also some GDA...

As i heard.. Seachem's Flourish Excel helps a lot in fighting algae... so i would want to ask you all.. since i have been an ADA user all this while... How should i dose my 20 gal tank with 25><40 fishes and 30> shrimp


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

per ADA dosing you should be dosing 3-4 pumps daily..1 pump per 5 gallons of water..BBA is usually caused from low Nitrates....the excel treatment is only a bandaid to the real issue. If you were to use Excel, which I like to use myself just dose at the recommended values per the bottle. If you overdose it you run the rish of hurting your shrimp. I would either try dosing the correct amount of fertilizer or try switching to a fert line that you know more of what you are dosing. Check my signature out.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh.. in that case.. I won't really use it then.. I choose my shrimps over th cleanliness of my tank glass.. thanks for the info... wait.. 3-4 pumps?? all of it...!? apparently the fert line which i know best would be ADA fert line(is the one i really use so far)


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

per ADA it should be 1 pump per 20 liters of tank water...you can use the Excel just use it at the recommended level printed on the bottle....Your ADA ferts should of came with some instructions noting the amount to dose.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I would concur with the extra pumps. I have the 60-P and I dose K - 3 pumps, Brighty Lights - 3 pumps and Step 1 - 3 pumps. I use ECA, Green Gain and Green bacter as needed. I had been using Seachem products for the last 2 years and I have been so pleased with the ADA product. It is kind of a lazy way to do it, I guess. I was very conservative at first and just observed the plants and general tank conditions to decide how much to use of what, but within about 4-5 weeks of set up, the routine fell into the basic prescribed dosing amounts. I had a real battle with BBA about a week into setup and where it still plagues me sometimes is deep in the hair grass growth. So I have started thinning out the grass now and that makes a huge difference. Good luck. Darrell


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok will do.. At initial set-up i did dose at 3 pumps for my 20gal tank.. but i have been referring to this paper where it says.. after 6 months old.. dose i pump.. LOL... shouldnt have trust this dude i met who claimed this is written by amano himself LOL... heck going back to my 3 pumps


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

No one has mentioned that BBA could be caused by low Co2 or fluctuating Co2. I've fought off bba with excel, but could ONLY control it when I got a solenoid and stabilized the Co2 at 30 ppm

Here's a link to excel OD treatment for BBA over at PT.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/20172-excel-treatment-bba-experiences.html

But remember, the excel is a stop gap. Check your Co2


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I would also say you may want to look into CO2 as a cause of BBA. IME low CO2 doesnt make any bit of difference with this one, however fluctuating CO2 ALWAYS has caused me issues. Whatever level your keeping your CO2 at make sure you are able to keep it consistant through the photo period IME that had always helped to stop the grow of new BBA


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

MrSanders said:


> I would also say you may want to look into CO2 as a cause of BBA. IME low CO2 doesnt make any bit of difference with this one, however fluctuating CO2 ALWAYS has caused me issues. Whatever level your keeping your CO2 at make sure you are able to keep it consistant through the photo period IME that had always helped to stop the grow of new BBA


I suspect that the optimum level for CO2 in the water is less than 30 ppm, closer to 15 ppm, and that is because then you don't need to shut it off at night. You can just run a stable bubble rate that gives you 15-20 ppm 24 hours a day. I'm trying that now with the newly set up 45 gallon tank I use. I also have only 1.6 watts per gallon - high light makes any algae grow better.


----------

